# Your Dream Dress!



## lola84

Hey everyone!!

Have you found your dream dress or even just your dream dress-style?

I'm torn between something princess-y and something more simple and elegant.

At the moment I am so in love with :cloud9::

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?style=A3326

and

https://images.teamsugar.com/files/upl1/0/3987/16_2008/80660842.preview.jpg

That could change in the next few days though :blush: I'm not very decisive when there's so many beautiful things to choose from.

If you're confused like me but have seen some dresses you love please post some pics or links - it can be like group therapy/decision-making :thumbup: :rofl:

I need help!!! :blush:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

ooh LOVE Grecian style dresses. That's how I'm going to go I think.


----------



## Pyrrhic

This was my dress, but I designed it myself with Alan Hannah and it's now part of his collection :) Mine was slightly different though. Wider skirt, and I had lace down the back of the dress too. I also wore a lace bolero. 

https://www.alanhannah.co.uk/images/big_2006-1.jpg

https://www.alanhannah.co.uk/images/big_2006-5.jpg


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

And that style is stunning too! I just can't see myself in a wedding dress for some reason, I guess when I start trying them on I'll have a better idea :)


----------



## lola84

Ooo that's beautiful rafwife! And designed it yourself?!! Wow that is so cool! :D

I love the lacey detailing on the bodice!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Yep, I just knew what I wanted! Classic, lace, a-line skirt :) Something timeless really.


----------



## Blah11

I love teh first one, it's beautiful and i bet it's VERY flattering.


https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?style=S5221CS

my dream dress would be something like that


----------



## Tilly

Wow I love Athena! very nice

I haven't shopped around yet as we're not planning a wedding for a good while, but I love loads of the Maggie Sottero dresses, very elegant. I love this one:
https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?style=A3260


----------



## MrsVenn

Hi girls, just a little tip from someone who had a 'dream' wedding dress in their mind when I went shopping, it was halter neck and had a full skirt (very princessy), but when I put it on, it looked hideous! I then realised that I needed to be open-minded

I then let my 'assistant' choose dresses for my shape (ones I never would have picked up as they highlighted my big hips and bum) but she was right! I went for a fishtail design and it was amazing!

If you go shopping, have an idea of what you want but let the girls advise you based on your shape and see what they come up with..you'll be very surprised about what looks good on you personally. 

By all means, if you want what you've seen then go for it, you need to feel like a million dollars when you've got it on.


----------



## MrsVenn

Hi girls, just a little tip from someone who had a 'dream' wedding dress in their mind when I went shopping, it was halter neck and had a full skirt (very princessy), but when I put it on, it looked hideous! I then realised that I needed to be open-minded

I then let my 'assistant' choose dresses for my shape (ones I never would have picked up as they highlighted my big hips and bum) but she was right! I went for a fishtail design and it was amazing!

If you go shopping, have an idea of what you want but let the girls advise you based on your shape and see what they come up with..you'll be very surprised about what looks good on you personally. 

By all means, if you want what you've seen then go for it, you need to feel like a million dollars when you've got it on.


----------



## MrsVenn

Oh now why has that duplicated?! Mods, please remove one of the posts, thanks!


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

MrsVenn said:


> Hi girls, just a little tip from someone who had a 'dream' wedding dress in their mind when I went shopping, it was halter neck and had a full skirt (very princessy), but when I put it on, it looked hideous! I then realised that I needed to be open-minded
> 
> I then let my 'assistant' choose dresses for my shape (ones I never would have picked up as they highlighted my big hips and bum) but she was right! I went for a fishtail design and it was amazing!
> 
> If you go shopping, have an idea of what you want but let the girls advise you based on your shape and see what they come up with..you'll be very surprised about what looks good on you personally.
> 
> By all means, if you want what you've seen then go for it, you need to feel like a million dollars when you've got it on.

Thats exactly what happened to me too!!!

I had printed out 'the dress' went to try in on and it looked awful.

I then went in to a gorgeous shop and the man who owned the shop told me to pick on I didn't want........and that dress was perfect!!!

xx


----------



## subaru555

Those dresses are beautiful, I already have mine :blush: Couldn't resist ordering it - I knew it was the one and wanted it paid off so I could think about paing for the actual wedding :winkwink:

Here's some pictures..it's nothing like a grecian dress!

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm39/kaylz_555/Dressfullfront.jpg

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm39/kaylz_555/Dressfullback.jpg

https://i292.photobucket.com/albums/mm39/kaylz_555/MyDress-TiffanyBridalStockpic.jpg
:happydance:


----------



## MrsVenn

Ahhh that's lovely! Really girly!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I love anything by David Fielden but this one inparticular

https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/df_four_2_03.jpg
https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e188/sparkswillfly35/Untitled-4.jpg


----------



## muminlove

Oh I love the back lace detail on that one!
I can't get it to post the whole pic but here's part...
https://weddingideasforkerry.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/champagnedressbeaded.jpg
No way I could ever afford it though!https://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/60/1/AAAAC89PnRkAAAAAAGAWog.jpg
And still fighting with my computer so couldn't post my other fave but similar(kinda) to this one...


----------



## PnutProtector

i have ordered my dream dress! Like MrsVenn I had in mind what I wanted and when I put it on it looked terrible. Then I tried a few different styles on and LOVED the lace. I was trying to go for something more Vintage looking as that is the theme of my wedding.

https://www.morilee.com/picture/4528/img0large.jpg


----------



## Sovereign

PnutProtector said:


> i have ordered my dream dress! Like MrsVenn I had in mind what I wanted and when I put it on it looked terrible. Then I tried a few different styles on and LOVED the lace. I was trying to go for something more Vintage looking as that is the theme of my wedding.
> 
> https://www.morilee.com/picture/4528/img0large.jpg

That's a beautiful dress! x


----------



## Sovereign

This is my dress

https://www.steviesgowns.co.uk/catalogue/moreinfo_n.asp?pcode=K9539

It is so much more beautiful in RL though! x


----------



## lola84

Ooo sparkswillfly - that dress is gorgeous!! I love the back!


----------



## MrsVenn

Ooo I must say, you lot all have very good taste :winkwink:


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

https://www.morilee.com/Morilee.aspx 

Type 2321 in the the search......


----------



## EstelSeren

I've been lucky and have designed my own dress, with the help of Ben, my moh, and DF's aunty, who's making it! It'll be in royal blue satin with an ivory underskirt as ivorys and whites don't suit my skin tone. It will have a corseted top with a sweetheart neckline and a flowing skirt. the blue in the skirt will be gathered to the bottom of the corset at one side to show the ivory underskirt. I'm quite short and that sort of style emphasises my legs, whilst the corset emphasises my waist and boobs!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Kimboowee

I want a princessy one but we'll see in april!


----------



## Linzi

I had my dream dress :cloud9:

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress...keywordType=any&page=0&pageSize=12&style=A557

in diamond white

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs119.snc1/5198_1166062066007_1061565654_521783_373213_n.jpg

:cloud9:

x


----------



## Pinkgirl

Linzi said:


> I had my dream dress :cloud9:
> 
> https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress...keywordType=any&page=0&pageSize=12&style=A557
> 
> in diamond white
> 
> https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs119.snc1/5198_1166062066007_1061565654_521783_373213_n.jpg
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> x

I am inlove with your dress, its absolutley beautiful!
xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

:blush:I'm getting a bit worried about mine now :blush:


----------



## Nic1107

My dress turned out sooooo different than what I originally had in mind! I went in thinking of something like this: 

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?page=1&style=A3241CS

But ended up falling in love with this one at the store:

https://c3.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/96/l_6c12315b2e2b411c8e6accfb9c52c8ae.jpg

lol btw I'm not rolling my eyes in this pic, I'm actually looking straight ahead but my eyes pick up light weird :)


----------



## SpecialK

This was my dress...although I had the neckline altered to a sweetheart neckline instead of straight across.
 



Attached Files:







my dress.jpg
File size: 54.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Kerrie-x

My dress

https://www.shropshirebrides.co.uk/images/productDetail/Mori_Lee_07-08_055_resize.jpg


----------



## Sooz

I knew I wanted a black & white wedding dress and fell in love with the Forever Yours Fantasy 48125 as soon as I saw it online. I had to get it imported from the USA to Wales and then couriered to Sheffield but it was well worth it.

So sad that it will just sit in a box now though. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







entic_018.jpg
File size: 88.3 KB
Views: 23









5892_1197254258159_1432575835_585682_72474_n.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Bumparoo

I would love something like this....a girl can dream!

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?pageSize=96&page=3&style=J1104


----------



## tansey

I agree with what a lot of the ladies have said and let the experts help you. I had a picture in my handbag for over a year of the type of dress i would like if i ever got married and first shop i tried it was there and turned out to be my 'dream' dress but in ivory not pink like i had always imagined! Also because i felt a bit robbed not going round millions of shops searching - i tried loads of different ones on and the lady who owned the shop was brilliant and blunt lol! She explained about my shape and what would and wouldn't suit me and she was right! Turns out my 'dream' dress suited me anyway so i was very lucky!


----------



## honeybee2

Hiya girls- im new in the brides forum (i come from TTC haha) this is my dream dress and hoping to have something similar made. I want silk chiffon, including my one layer cathedral length veil which ill wear on the back of my head... 
https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_KdC5lVh9...jCAkzfFVBrY/s1600-h/small+grecian+goddess.jpg


----------



## amylk87

This is my dress :) can't wait to wear it!


----------



## MrsVenn

amylk87 said:


> View attachment 34642
> 
> 
> This is my dress :) can't wait to wear it!

I had the 930 too :thumbup:


----------

